# Having a issue of being affaird to shot 11s.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Refuse to shoot a bad shot. This comes from one of the best ever, Dean Pridgeon. He's in his mid 70's now and can still out shoot 99% of us.

Sounds easy, but it's not. It requires a mindset going in that if the setup isn't perfect, you are going to let down. Dropping low can be due to many things, but the one I see most often is loss of back tension. The visualization that works for me is to imaging drawing the bow is blowing up a balloon. Don't let any air out of the balloon while you are aiming and executing your shot. You also have to do this in practice. If you think that practice isn't important and that you'll just dump this shot, you'll do the same thing in competition. If anything, be more disciplined in practice.

Another source of this problem that I've seen is an archer being too cautious. He wants to shoot a good shot and does something different from every other shot he's made that day. The only way to be consistent is to shoot your shot the same way every time. No matter if it's practice or the deciding shot for a world championship, it's got to be the same shot. This is the secret of the most successful pro's. It's tough ignoring the score and just shooting. So this is also something that you have to practice. Visualize that you are in a shoot off with Levi and know in your heart that you deserve it more than he does. Then blow up your balloon and execute exactly like you have thousands of times before.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ONCE AGAIN A VERY GOOD POST FROM AREAD; ............. ONLY SHOOT PERFECT ARROWS . IF ANYTHING CROSSES YOUR MIND LET DOWN START OVER YOU MUST STAY WITH YOUR SHOT SEQ.... KEEP THINKING FIND THE CENTER..............FIND THE X DO YOU SEE IT... I DO.............


----------



## cms (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your welcome sir..


----------

